# Looking for a new rifle- Savage



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Looking for a new rifle. Want a smaller caliber.

Looking at the Savage 16/116FCSS in 223.

Want: is for shooting hogs, coyotes, bobcats, etc.

An OOB gun that can shoot well, as well as be a good platform for future tweaking.

I'm right handed but left eyed dominant (shoot left handed), so I'm toying with the idea of getting the left handed model, all of my long guns are right handed models thus far...

http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/16FLCSS

Has the accutrigger and accustock. Any advice good/bad on this gun?


----------



## emontez (Aug 13, 2005)

I would caution against a bottom bolt release rifle if you intend to tweak the rifle later.. Aftermarket stock choices might be a little limited.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Cody, I know nothing about the rifle you're interested in, but I'm looking for one myself and for some grandsons that will be hunting in a couple of years. I keep hearing about the accuracy of the Savage rifles and just ordered a Savage Axis combo in .223 caliber for hogs, deer and varmints. I have a trigger fix ordered and will probably re-stock and install a better scope...but I'll shoot it first to see how it performs.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have 2 Savages and 3 Remington 700 rifles. The Rem 700s have all been reworked to shoot like the two Savage rifles do out of the box. I like the 700's a lot, but love my Savage .243 and matching 30.06 American Classics.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Lezz Go said:


> I have 2 Savages and 3 Remington 700 rifles. The Rem 700s have all been reworked to shoot like the two Savage rifles do out of the box. I like the 700's a lot, but love my Savage.


X2


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

emontez said:


> I would caution against a bottom bolt release rifle if you intend to tweak the rifle later.. Aftermarket stock choices might be a little limited.


There is no need to heed caution due to the bottom bolt release, stocks are already available and increasing in availability. The savage is a great platform to "build" on in my opinion, parts and accessories are plentiful and the work can be performed at home without the need for a gunsmith in most cases. Drop that model 16 bottom bolt release action into a http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/FindAStock?Make=43&Model=A28&Action=4E&Shape=1G and get to work.

Get the savage, you likely won't regret it. I have less than $700 in this entire rifle, and it's rapidly becoming my favorite to shoot!
Savage 11-VT .243
Boyds Pro Varmint modified to accept varmint profile barrel
Glades Armory oversized bolt knob
Weaver 1 piece base and 6 hole tactical rings
Vortex CrossfireII 4-12x44


















Rounds 7,8 and 9 through the rifle during break in with 95grain hunting ammo.










Rounds 36-40 at 200 yards with a strong crosswind.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

One of my dilemmas is whether to go ahead and get the accustock from savage to try out or just buy a cheaper model without accustock and just put a Boyd's on it. 

Awesome rifle jet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I own 4 savage bolt action rifles and none of them are accustocked (3 Boyds and 1 HS Precision). All of them shoot sub MOA without any modification to the barreled actions. take a look over at www.savageshooters.com and read a little bit before you make any decisions. You will soon find that with the Savage action, you can probably build a rifle to your liking using readily available parts, and it will cost less than the rifle you posted in your first post.

93R17-FV in Boyd's Tacticool (now pro varmint)









Mark II FV-SR in Boyd's Pro Varmint

















10FCP- HS Precision


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I shoot left hand too and own 2 left-hand action rifles,but don't use either one just because they feel bass-ackwards.If you've never used bolt actions,jacking shells in left handed may work for you.I reach over the top to shift gears and can work the action as fast as anyone else.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I think I'm just going to stick with the right hand model... Its what Im comfortable with...

Now trying to make up my mind as to whether I want to go stainless or not. With this misty rain we have had the last little while, I like the stainless (my primary deer rifle is stainless currently).

Haven't even bought the gun yet and already looking for things to 'tweak' on it!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

jetcycles/peckerwood
Are you using "high rings" on the Weaver base for a 44mm objective scope?


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Just went by a local gun shop. They have a used 16 with a 20" barrel, rings, and 3x9x40 pro staff for 750. 

Not the scope id keep on it, but not sure about used guns. Looks brand new and it was supposedly a trade in for a new gun...

Would y'all shy away from a 'used' rifle? Seems like a good price. New one they had was 864 for just the gun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

jimk said:


> jetcycles/peckerwood
> Are you using "high rings" on the Weaver base for a 44mm objective scope?


I'm running Medium rings with 50mm objectives and have no clearance issues. My .243 wears medium Weaver 6 hole tactical rings and the .308 wears medium Burris Xtreme Tactical rings, both are sitting on 20MOA bases. You should have no problem running medium rings with a 44mm objective with a one piece base.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Cody C,
What did you get?


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Still working on it. 
New boat will be here this week...

Know I'm going savage, 223, stainless, synthetic stock probably going to thread the barrel and put quick detach muzzle brake for sakker. 

Thinking I will try the accustock.

Haven't decided on scope at all yet. 
Probably be around Christmas when I pull the trigger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Cody C said:


> Still working on it.
> New boat will be here this week...
> 
> Know I'm going savage, 223, stainless, synthetic stock probably going to thread the barrel and put quick detach muzzle brake for sakker.
> ...


Post up what you get.
I'm looking at a few different savages in 308 for my omega that's coming in soon (hopefully).


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

jimk said:


> Cody, I know nothing about the rifle you're interested in, but I'm looking for one myself and for some grandsons that will be hunting in a couple of years. I keep hearing about the accuracy of the Savage rifles and just ordered a Savage Axis combo in .223 caliber for hogs, deer and varmints. I have a trigger fix ordered and will probably re-stock and install a better scope...but I'll shoot it first to see how it performs.


It performs very well on accuracy. I lightened the trigger and for now, that's all I'm going to do. It's a fun gun to shoot


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Just a little update. 
Ended up shifting directions. 
Went with a southpaw stag AR. 
Plenty to 'tweak' on here, but can also just switch out uppers with the 6.8 and 300 blackout. 
She has a ways to go right now but will end up pretty cool. 
Merry Christmas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

